# Favorite quotes



## mirandas (Jun 20, 2020)

What is your favorite quotes?


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 20, 2020)

A liquor captain never goes down with his sinking shit ship. -John Dunsworth.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 20, 2020)

He is dead,Jim.
_Dr.Leonard H. "Bones" McCoy_


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 20, 2020)

“When you blame yourself, you learn from it. If you blame someone else, you don't learn nothing, cause hey, it's not your fault, it's his fault, over there.” 
-- Joe Strummer


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 20, 2020)

I am bored.
-MohammedQ8


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 20, 2020)

Another favourite of mine is. 

*. “Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well-preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming “Wow! What a Ride!”

Hunter S Thompson *


----------



## Flame (Jun 20, 2020)

"the darkest hour is just before the dawn"


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 20, 2020)

I came, I saw, I forgot what I was doing, Retraced my steps, Got distracted on my way back, Have no idea what is going on and now I need to pee.

Amanda Jane Rose


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 20, 2020)

I always try to remind me these three things that drawing has taught me:

*1.- No matter how bad things might look, they can always be fixed.

2.- Inspiration must find YOU working.

3.- Only mediocre people leaves things half-finished.

4.- Turn your defects into effects.*

Personal Quote: *Live and let others live.*


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 20, 2020)

"If it doesn't work, try again!"


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 20, 2020)

"You can not change the Laws of Physic..."
_Montgomery "Scotty" Scott_


----------



## MaliceYT (Jun 25, 2020)

"I guess, my summer vacation is over."


----------



## Supernova89 (Jun 29, 2020)

“Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.” — Confucius


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 29, 2020)

"Just because the slippery slope is there doesn't mean we should all grab a sled"


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 29, 2020)

"wuff wuff wuff"
- @Flofflewoffle


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 29, 2020)

If you don’t know now you know *Black Lives Matter* - Biggie Smalls but censored because I’m not black


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 29, 2020)

Where’s the money lebowski


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 30, 2020)

"Tradition is peer pressure from dead people"
- r/technicallythetruth

"No matter how useless you feel. You can always serve as fertilizer"
- me


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 30, 2020)

"Just because I don't care doesn't mean I don't understand" - Homer Simpson


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 30, 2020)

“Best regards, Issac McMod, Moderator Inc.” -Issac


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 30, 2020)

It's shite being Scottish!
We're the lowest of the low!
The scum of the fucking Earth!
The most wretched, miserable, servile, pathetic trash, that was shat into civilisation!
Some people hate the English, I don't! They're just wankers!
We, on the other hand, are colonised by wankers!
Can't even find a decent culture to be colonised by!
We're ruled by effete assholes!
It's a shite state of affairs to be in Tommy,
and all the fresh air in the world won't make any fucking difference!


Mark Renton


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 30, 2020)

"Es war sehr schön,es hat mich sehr gefreut..."
_Kaiser Franz Joseph I. von Österreich_


_"It was very nice, I was very happy ..."
Emperor Franz Joseph I of Austria_


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 30, 2020)

Good morning Vietnam!!!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 30, 2020)

"A cucumber is bitter. Throw it away. There are briars in the road. Turn aside from them. This is enough. Do not add, "And why were such things made in the world?""


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 30, 2020)

This next quote is so fucking true



“Haters are just confused admirers because they can’t figure out the reason why everyone loves you.”– Jeffree Star


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 30, 2020)

"To floffle is a woffler's duty"
"It is through wuffling that we will woffle"
"Wiffle woffle wuffle woof!"


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 30, 2020)

What are you? - Gordon Ramsey “An idiot sandwich” - Julie Chen


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 9, 2020)

You're Scottish fry something - The 11th Doctor.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 9, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> You're Scottish fry something - The 11th Doctor.



Him and David Tennant are my favourite Doctors. Too bad the writing's gone crap since the newest reincarnation.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 9, 2020)

I'm not racist, I hate everyone equally.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 13, 2020)

„Am best`n schmeckt da Opfelstrudel no immer bei da Mama_".
("The apple strudel tastes best always by my mom")

Arnold Schwarzenegger_


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 13, 2020)

Balloons are so weird.... “Happy Birthday, here’s a plastic sack of my breath”.

The 9th Doctor


----------



## Zucker (Jul 13, 2020)

"A girl phoned me the other day and said... 'Come on over, there's nobody home.' I went over. Nobody was home."

Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## cracker (Jul 14, 2020)

I came here to chew bubble gum and kick ass. And I'm alllll out of bubble gum.

- Roddy Piper​


----------



## Stwert (Jul 16, 2020)

Time flies like an arrow, fruit flies, like a banana.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 16, 2020)

“People die when they are killed”


----------



## Minox (Jul 16, 2020)

Before you insult someone you should walk a mile in their shoes, that way when you do insult them you're a mile away and you have their shoes


----------



## Stwert (Jul 16, 2020)

People who live in glass houses shouldn’t throw stones. Or have sex on the sofa.


----------



## TheCasualties (Jul 16, 2020)

> Shoot a nuke down a bug hole, you got a lotta dead bugs.



~ Jake Busey in Starship Troopers

I don't know why, but that line has always stuck with me.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 18, 2020)

"You can take away my property, my country, my fortune and even as you are doing now — my life.  But there is one thing you cannot take from me: the fear I have right now!" - Pedro Muñoz Seca's last words.


----------



## Zucker (Jul 18, 2020)

My uncle's dying wish - he wanted me on his lap. He was in the electric chair. - Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## KokoseiJ (Jul 21, 2020)

(DR1 SPOILER)


Spoiler



"Mukuro Ikusaba. The 16th student, hiding somewhere in the Academy. The one they call Ultimate Despair. Watch out for her." - Kyoko Kirigiri



nah just joke, I love this quote more:

"You forget a thousand things every day, make sure this is one of them" - Michael De Santa


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 21, 2020)

KokoseiJ said:


> (DR1 SPOILER)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That ones good but this ones better 
“I'll Swing By And Sign The Contracts, Alright? Just Ignore The Bodies!” - Trevor Phillips


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 22, 2020)

"The problem is here is that I'm speaking English and you're listening in dumbass"

-aadz93


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> "The problem is here is that I'm speaking English and you're listening in dumbass"
> 
> -aadz93


Truly one of the all-time greats!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 22, 2020)

“I beg you don’t cry ;o;” - p1ngpong


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 22, 2020)

"I've been staring at this wall for alteast a good......10 minutes........*sigh*....you may see a wall, in between the lines I see  nothing but fractals..."
-aadz93

Context:
https://www.instagram.com/p/CAefPCSAyIC/?igshid=vlohuabp5k7n

Psa: 1mg+ of lsd is not recommend unless you know what you're getting into.....   trust me..... You're going into "DMT" territory


----------



## raphaelom (Jul 30, 2020)

You lose 100% of the shots you don't take


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Jul 30, 2020)

"The surest way to work up a crusade in favor of some good cause is to promise people they will have a chance of maltreating someone. To be able to destroy with good conscience, to be able to behave badly and call your bad behavior 'righteous indignation' — this is the height of psychological luxury, the most delicious of moral treats." 
-- Huxley

I like it because i'm a foodie and this makes cancel culture sound like a snack.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 30, 2020)

"why go around your elbow to get to your ass?"


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 30, 2020)

"We never play without Make Up"
_Gene Simmons somewhere in the Late 70´s....._


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 30, 2020)

"Turn on, tune in, drop out"
-Timothy Leary 

Though personally I prefer saying

"Turn on, tune in...and tune out"
 -aadz93


----------



## MachRc (Jul 31, 2020)

"No you're right lets do it the dumbest way possible because it's easier for you."

-6dollarshirts


----------



## Teslas Fate (Aug 3, 2020)

Sometimes choosing life is like choosing a harsher form of death. Carriers 2009


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)

Hamid: What´s that ?
*Rambo*: It's *blue light*.
Hamid: What does it do ?
*Rambo*: It turns *blue*.


----------



## Chains (Aug 6, 2020)

Don't think you are, know you are.

-Matrix


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 7, 2020)

_*"Are you sure about that?" *_
I am well-versed in the classics, Doctor.
*"Then how come you don't know Row, Row, Row Your Boat?"
*
_Star Trek V - Dialog Spock/McCoy_


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 7, 2020)

"I've come to make an announcement; Shadow The Hedgehog's a bitch ass motherfucker, he pissed on my fucking wife. Thats right, he took his hedgehog quilly dick out and he pissed on my fucking wife, and he said his dick was "This big" and I said that's disgusting, so I'm making a callout post on my twitter dot com, Shadow the Hedgehog, you've got a small dick, it's the size of this walnut except WAY smaller, and guess what? Here's what my dong looks like: PFFFT, THAT'S RIGHT, BABY. ALL POINTS, NO QUILLS, NO PILLOWS. Look at that, it looks like two balls and a bong. He fucked my wife so guess what? I'm gonna fuck the Earth. THAT'S RIGHT THIS IS WHAT YOU GET, MY SUPER LASER PISS! Except I'm not gonna piss on the earth. I'm gonna go higher. I'M PISSING ON THE MOON! HOW DO YOU LIKE THAT, OBAMA? I PISSED ON THE MOON YOU IDIOT! YOU HAVE 23 HOURS BEFORE THE PISS DROPLETS HIT THE FUCKING EARTH NOW GET OUT OF MY SIGHT BEFORE I PISS ON YOU TOO." - Alfred, SA2 Fandub


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 20, 2020)

"Happiness is like a cat, if you try to coax it or call it, it will avoid you; it will never come. But if you pay no attention to it and go about your business, you'll find it rubbing against your legs and jumping into your lap."

mew mew :3c


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Sep 21, 2020)

"We're all trapped in a maze of relationships,
Life goes on with or without you"


----------



## Teslas Fate (Sep 21, 2020)

“Obama is the Illuminati’s president” Jonathan Davis


----------



## Chains (Sep 23, 2020)

Careful when you follow masses. Sometimes the "M" is silent.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 14, 2020)

"It is impossible to live a pleasant life without living wisely and well and justly, and it is impossible to live wisely and well and justly without living a pleasant life."


----------



## Stealphie (Nov 9, 2020)

Spoilers for Ace Attorney Justice for All Case 4


Spoiler



"And just like that the case came to an end. I ran away from the courtroom... and wandered the streets alone. I never saw Maya again. De Killer is a man of his word, so i'm sure he released her as promised. I heard the verdict of Ms. Andrews trial a few days later. She was found guilty of course. The 'miracle' never happened. Maybe it was never meant to. Because a miracle is something that doesn't exist." 
"Matt Engarde. Even though I am a lawyer, I cannot make your crime disappear. I think a guilty verdict is appropriate here."


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 9, 2020)

“White boy dance like a clown”- Bart baker


----------



## Teslas Fate (Nov 9, 2020)

That’s the problem with being flavor of the month you’ll never know when you’re going to melt - Rembrandt Brown (Sliders)


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 9, 2020)

Times a great healer. 
Unless it's a rash. Then your better off with ointment.

Holly, Red Dwarf.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 10, 2020)

“I think paper Mario is my sonic, I keep sticking my dick in the beehive cause of the one time I didn’t get stung”- Ben “Yahtzee” croshaw


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2020)

“I must not fear. Fear is the mind-killer. Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration. I will face my fear. I will permit it to pass over me and through me. And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path. Where the fear has gone there will be nothing. Only I will remain.”

"Your life has forever been altered, it's part of growing up. You'll never see home the same way again, which is for the best. you grew up for a reason, after all."

"Grass will cover the battlefield and all the work politics did will mean nothing"

"A society grows great when old men plant trees in whose shade they know they shall never sit."

"You've succeeded at life if you do what makes you happy regardless of cultural expectations."

I don't know where most of these are from, but they are probably my favorite. I have 2 text files with tons of quotes that I've found just on the internet and such.  It was hard picking favorites


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2020)

"There is a slight issue with how they chose their bootloader decryption keys, and to be clear this key protects every other key in the system. Now, after we dumped the bootrom, naturally the next thing we did was find this key and... it is a single byte repeating. ... For legal reasons, we won't share it with you, but let's just show you an unrelated picture I found on Amazon." *image depicts a package of 16 double-A batteries* -- Viva la Vita Vida at 35c3, 45 minutes in.


----------



## Coolsonickirby (Nov 12, 2020)

“Every world has its end. I know that’s kinda sad, but that’s why we gotta live life to the fullest in the time we have. At least, that’s what I figure.” - Sonic the Hedgehog (Sonic and the Black Knight)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 16, 2020)

Now if I fuck this model
And she just bleached her asshole
And I get bleach on my T-shirt
I'mma feel like an asshole- Kanye


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 17, 2020)

Stephen Hawking..... "There he is, get him!" 

Fry....... "Who said that?" 

Futurama.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 18, 2020)

“I’m gonna be able to see the color 3!” -my friend who's actual name is Patrick


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 18, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> “I’m gonna be able to see the color 3!” -my friend who's actual name is Patrick


Does he live under  a rock under the sea?


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 18, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Does he live under  a rock under the sea?


Unfortunately he do not


----------



## Ricken (Nov 18, 2020)

"Alright, now today is gonna totally kick ass! ... Or... is it? Oh no... I can feel my inner-emo stirring... Must... fight... emo... urges... I know! I just need to think about the light of my life--my beacon of hope... My purpose!" ~Neku Sakuraba, The World Ends With You


----------



## Teslas Fate (Nov 18, 2020)

“If a life skills coach can't select a complimenting wardrobe, they lack life skills.”
— Dr. Shaun Murphy (The Good Doctor)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 26, 2021)

“Shit, fart, poo poo, pee pee”- Kendrick Lamar


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jan 26, 2021)

Poopy-di scoop
Scoop-diddy-whoop
Whoop-di-scoop-di-poop
Poop-di-scoopty
Scoopty-whoop
Whoopity-scoop, whoop-poop
Poop-diddy, whoop-scoop
Poop, poop
Scoop-diddy-whoop
Whoop-diddy-scoop
Whoop-diddy-scoop, poop - Kanye West


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 26, 2021)

Teslas Fate said:


> Poopy-di scoop
> Scoop-diddy-whoop
> Whoop-di-scoop-di-poop
> Poop-di-scoopty
> ...


He has such a way with words


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jan 26, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> He has such a way with words


Yes yes he does


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Jan 26, 2021)

"los angeles is not in the united states"
@r0achtheunsavory


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 26, 2021)

ChicoPancho said:


> "los angeles is not in the united states"
> @r0achtheunsavory


Love how he said that like a “haha, got ye” even though it was completely idiotic


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 26, 2021)

"Doubt the world, understand how it works"


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jan 28, 2021)

I ain’t god but, I be water walking
She give you top, Let’s call that a bird brain
Both (Masked Wolf)


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 28, 2021)

> 1500 years ago, everybody knew that the earth was the center of the universe. 500 years ago, everybody knew that the earth was flat. And 15 minutes ago, you knew that humans were alone on this planet. Imagine what you'll know tomorrow.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jan 28, 2021)

Sicklyboy said:


>



My personal favorite is “Don’t put that thing up to your ear”


----------



## DarknessPlay3r (Jan 28, 2021)

I promise not to cum in your mouth...


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 28, 2021)

“I stab people” -ICP


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2021)

"The due date is the do date"-unknown


----------



## djpannda (Feb 19, 2021)

as a small kid I did not understand..


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Feb 19, 2021)

My fav is a german one, so I'll post my second fav one:

“Only an absolute fool values a man according to his clothes, or according to his social position, which after all is only something that we wear like clothing.” - Seneca

(Socrates and Xenophon are also favs of mine, but can't have em all)


----------



## draftguy (Feb 19, 2021)

“Do you know like we were saying about the Earth revolving? It’s like when you’re a kid, the first time they tell you that the world’s turning and you just can’t quite believe it because everything looks like its standing still. I can feel it. The turn of the Earth, the ground beneath our feet is spinning at 1,000 miles per hour and the entire planet is hurtling around the sun at 67,000 miles an hour and I can feel it. We’re falling through space, you and me, clinging to the skin of this tiny little world and if we let go…“

- Ninth Doctor

Edit:


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 19, 2021)

"The best way to learn, is to fail yourself, but know why you failed, and know not to do that shit again!"

-BigOnYa's Grandfather


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 19, 2021)

"Life is like a box of chockletts, you never know what comes next" - Forrest Gump?


----------



## ILuvGames (Feb 19, 2021)

Be good. And if you can't be good, be careful.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 18, 2021)

djpannda said:


> as a small kid I did not understand..


This is basically this trope https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/TheyChangedItNowItSucks


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2021)

"Literally anything could be a quote, you could turn what I'm saying right now into a quote"-me


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2021)

The police are the biggest gang in America-Tupac


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 27, 2021)

"If wishes were fishes, wed all cast nets"- Frank herbert


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Apr 27, 2021)

" if the sea levels rise by say 5 feet, what makes you think people won't just sell their houses and leave?" - Ben Shapiro


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 27, 2021)

ChicoPancho said:


> " if the sea levels rise by say 5 feet, what makes you think people won't just sell their houses and leave?" - Ben Shapiro


Sell the houses to who, ben? FUCKING AQUAMAN?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 30, 2021)

"Such clumsily transparent tactics are nothing but a sign of deep-rooted insecurities about one's actual accomplishments." —E. Normous Penis


----------



## Seliph (Apr 30, 2021)

"Socialism is when the Government does stuff, and it's more Socialism the more stuff it does, and if it does a REAL lot of stuff, it's COMMUNISM." -Professor of Economics Emeritus and Preeminent Marxian Scholar Richard David Wolff

He has such a way with words <3


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 30, 2021)

Seliph said:


> "Socialism is when the Government does stuff, and it's more Socialism the more stuff it does, and if it does a REAL lot of stuff, it's COMMUNISM." -Professor of Economics Emeritus and Preeminent Marxian Scholar Richard David Wolff
> 
> He has such a way with words <3



i would counter this but i have no idea what actual socialism is


----------



## Seliph (Apr 30, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> i would counter this but i have no idea what actual socialism is


Here, I'll explain it to you.





Hope that helped


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 30, 2021)

What do you mean WE willis - Different Strokes


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 30, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Here, I'll explain it to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, it's really easy to understand


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 30, 2021)

@AlanJohn am I having a stroke


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 30, 2021)

What?!!! do you want 999 called?!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 1, 2021)

The ability to observe without evaluating is the highest form of intelligence.


----------



## Costello (May 4, 2021)

"No"
Mahatma Gandhi

but he may not have used these exact words


----------



## Chary (May 4, 2021)

_To be yourself in a world that is constantly trying to make you something else is the greatest accomplishment._
_
-Ralph Waldo Emerson _


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 4, 2021)

Just outsmart them niggas lmao- sun tzu, probably


----------



## RyanWalker12 (May 6, 2021)

"Your time is limited, so don't waste it living someone else's life. Don't be trapped by dogma – which is living with the results of other people's thinking." -Steve Jobs


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 10, 2021)

"You can only get something for nothing if you have previously gotten nothing for something."


----------



## AmandaRose (May 10, 2021)

"The best teacher is experience and not through someone's distorted point of view" 

Jack Kerouac


----------



## Seliph (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 10, 2021)

Seliph said:


>


Another classic from dril


----------



## AmandaRose (May 12, 2021)

Believe in yourself, even when nobody else will

(Sasquatch)


----------



## rimoJO (May 12, 2021)

_"You just made the biggest mistake of your virtual life, pal!"_
-The Brickster, _Lego Island_ _(1997)_


----------



## AmandaRose (May 16, 2021)

When I say trans, I also mean escape. I mean choice,. I mean autonomy. I mean wanting something greater than what you told me. I mean wanting more possibilities than the ones you forced on me. 

Travis Alabanza


----------



## AncientBoi (May 16, 2021)

I love this quote. lol

Scott_pilgrim @OldBoi god damn it, grandpa, put your clothes on


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 18, 2021)

Enlightenment is but a breath away


----------



## BobCh (May 19, 2021)

What doesn't kill you makes you stronger


----------



## SaberLilly (May 19, 2021)

"you forget a thousand things every day pal, make sure this is one of them" GTA V Micheal


----------



## Jalouis (May 21, 2021)

“Life is just one damn relatedness after another.” - Charlie Munger

“Be careful about reading health books. You may die of a misprint.” - Mark Twain

Just a couple that I like.
sonnerie gratuite, sonnerie telephone


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 1, 2021)

"My goodness, my glasshouse is sparkling delightfully in the morning sun, what a nice day to indulge in my hobby of projectile mineralogy"- ben "yathzee" croshaw


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 2, 2021)

"Empty your mind, be formless, shapeless, like water...

You put water in to a cup, it becomes the cup, you put it in a bottle it becomes the bottle, put it in a teapot, it BECOMES the teapot.

Now water can flow, or it can crash....be water my friend."


-Bruce Lee


----------



## GraveyardGhoul (Jun 2, 2021)

Beware knowledge you have not earned -unknown


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 3, 2021)

"Anything that happens, happens. Anything that, in happening, causes something else to happen, causes something else to happen. Anything that, in happening, causes itself to happen again, happens again. It doesn't necessarily do it in chronological order, though." -Douglas Adams


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 19, 2021)

tina you fat lard come get some dinner

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scott_pilgrim said:


> "My goodness, my glasshouse is sparkling delightfully in the morning sun, what a nice day to indulge in my hobby of projectile mineralogy"- ben "yathzee" croshaw


I thought that was that dude from family guy


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Jun 19, 2021)

And Eowyn looked at Faramir long and steadily; and Faramir said: 'Do not scorn pity that is the gift of a gentle heart, Eowyn! But I do not offer you my pity. For you are a lady high and valiant and have yourself won renown that shall not be forgotten; and you are a lady beautiful, I deem, beyond even the words of the Elven-tongue to tell. And I love you. Once I pitied your sorrow. But now, were you sorrowless, without fear or any lack, were you the blissful Queen of Gondor, still I would love you. Eowyn, do you not love me?

- J.R.R. Tolkien, _TLOTR_, _The Return of the King_, VI, 5


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2021)

Everyone has a plan until they get punched in the mouth.

- Mike Tyson.


----------



## LostRabbit (Jul 6, 2021)

> everything went according to plan, but the plan was c**p


 

but also



> What doesn't kill you makes you stronger



..which is still a matter of attitude, i guess.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 6, 2021)

"*Do what you can do today
and forget about tomorrow*"

-Me


----------



## SG854 (Jul 15, 2021)

Damn that girl is hot - Jesus Christ


----------



## boot3 (Aug 21, 2021)

"If you love soup so much, why don't you marry soup?"


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Aug 21, 2021)

"Fuck you" - My mother


----------



## DKB (Aug 21, 2021)

"Nice girth." - [Redacted]


----------



## cracker (Aug 21, 2021)

_I have gained this from philosophy: that I do without being commanded what others do only from fear of the law._
-Aristotle


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 21, 2021)

DKB said:


> [Redacted]


So it was you. Gotcha.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 21, 2021)

Do what you believe in.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 21, 2021)

What is it with McDonalds staff who pretend they don't understand you unless you insert the 'Mc' before the item you are ordering... It's has to be a McChicken Burger, just a Chicken Burger gets you blank looks. Well I'll have a McStraw and jam it in your McEyes you fucking McTosser.

Billy Connelly


----------



## SG854 (Aug 22, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Well I'll have a McStraw and jam it in your McEyes you fucking McTosser.
> 
> Billy Connelly


When angry count to ten before you speak. If very angry, count to one hundred. 

Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 28, 2021)

Ye tell me, "Life is hard to bear." But for what purpose should ye have your pride in the morning and your resignation in the evening?


----------



## AsWeGoAlong14 (Dec 29, 2021)

You're telling me a shrimp fried this rice?


----------



## Deleted member 545975 (Jan 1, 2022)

Nothing becomes known.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jan 2, 2022)

The minute we're born, we start to die.


----------



## PSXCraver (Jan 5, 2022)

Why bother with the unbothered!


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 5, 2022)

">admits to having a wii u that is not collecting dust in your garage
how can you admit something like that
do you not have a social filter"
-Anon, /g/


----------



## PSXCraver (Jan 5, 2022)

CPG said:


> ">admits to having a wii u that is not collecting dust in your garage
> how can you admit something like that
> do you not have a social filter"
> -Anon, /g/


It is an old saying to define between why "Trying at all when it does not want to be tried." It is not an insult of anything form.
It is simply an old, odd way to characterize the saying...at least from where I come from. Nothing from it is intended for wrong.


----------



## AlexMCS (Jan 5, 2022)

"I've tried to run from myself, but no matter where I ran to, there I was."


----------



## eyeliner (Jan 5, 2022)

"It's not funny, my ass is on fire" - Mr Bungle


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 11, 2022)

"Do doubt yourself, but also doubt your doubts"


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 11, 2022)

I'm not exactly spotless.

It's just that there is a lot of Gunk about me


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 11, 2022)

"What you observe in yourself is what you observe in the world."

Afghan proverb


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 11, 2022)

Authority is supposedly grounded in wisdom, but I could see from a very early age that authority was only a system of control. And it didn't have any inherent wisdom. I quickly realized that you either became a power or you were crushed.

Joe Strummer


----------



## CPG_ (Aug 11, 2022)

"YouTube has shown me you can't even die right, and that is fucking terrifying"
-Pyrocynical, Let Etika Rest


----------



## Hayato213 (Aug 11, 2022)

"A good objective of Leadership is to help those who are doing poorly to do well and to help those who are doing well to do even better" - Jim Rohn


----------



## Deleted member 545975 (Aug 12, 2022)

'GIVE ME! GIVE ME!'  - Haji-Mikan


----------



## SAORIxMEGUMIN (Aug 12, 2022)

"Everyone deserves, within a universal moral reason, to find someone or something they enjoy spending time with so much that they feel that they can't risk losing another day to continue experiencing that."

"Everyone deserves, within a universal moral reason, to find someone who feels that they would risk everything to ensure you get to experience another happy day."


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 13, 2022)

"I forgot half of it and I don't remember the rest."

DDRJake


----------

